# What should I expect wholesale Broder Pricing To Be?



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I know that everyone has different pricing, based on different quantities purchased etc ...

I would like to understand a starting point for my negotiations with Broder.

What is a good % pricing discount from retail for a wholesale price?

What is a great % pricing discount from retail for wholesale pricing?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Negotiation?? I am not sure they are in the negotiating frame of mind. I believe their pricing is what it is. What markup percentage you use is up to you and will vary with what your cost is. Once you set up your account, you will then see what the wholesale price is. I may be totally wrong but I don't think any suppliers pricing is negotiable.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jean518 said:


> Negotiation?? I am not sure they are in the negotiating frame of mind. I believe their pricing is what it is. What markup percentage you use is up to you and will vary with what your cost is. Once you set up your account, you will then see what the wholesale price is. I may be totally wrong but I don't think any suppliers pricing is negotiable.


At least I don't think we're supposed to talk about it.


----------



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

It just seems like $18 for a golf shirt is high for wholesale.

I`m just asking for a ballpark percent discount so that I understand that I am not being ripped off by broder.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

As this is your second post on this topic I'll say again . . . Just sign up with more wholesalers if you can't find what you need at the price you need it with Broder.


----------



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

Who would you recommend as the top 5 apparel 
suppliers that every new embroiderer should have in the Rolodex?


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

I use Bodek And Rhodes
and the 4 ttl sites related to BlankShirts.com - Wholesale Name Brand T-Shirts and Apparel most of the time.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Everyone's top 5 will be different, because I have over 8 suppliers in my area that have a 1 day ship. So
I don't have an exact top 5. I know who carries what brand and who doesn't carry that brand. 

<~~~Preferred Vendor Directory excellent place to look.. also visit a ISS Show that is near your area

ISS Homepage | ISS best place to collect catalogs, some have free tshirts and sales rep that help you with your account. Here you will find many of the top wholesalers and usually carry their entire line at the shows or at least a majority of it. 

Please research the "cotton industry" in today's market, notice that prices have increased 4-5 times within the past year. So many companies are feeling the crunch because it wasn't like this over a year ago.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

squeed said:


> It just seems like $18 for a golf shirt is high for wholesale.
> 
> I`m just asking for a ballpark percent discount so that I understand that I am not being ripped off by broder.


All in what brand/fabric content as to whether that is high or not. Yes it is more than I like to pay but if that is the shirt a customer wants then go for it. You should be able to get a nice one for less than that at wholesale. I never worried about the percentage you are talking about. I too have accounts with several. I check them all. Shipping time and cost if you do not order enough to get free shipping has to figure into it also.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

squeed said:


> It just seems like $18 for a golf shirt is high for wholesale.
> 
> I`m just asking for a ballpark percent discount so that I understand that I am not being ripped off by broder.


If you call them and give them your account number, they will tell you what a "case" or "dozen" price is. If you are a company that does a decent amout of volume, you will get the case price on all orders, even small ones. They will also e-mail their customers and sle prices that happen on a weekly or seasonal basis. Some companies are pretty lax on who they give case pricing, Alpha/Broder is not one of them. Not sure if their current catalog has retail pricing, but generally it's a 50% markup on case pricing, and says "as low as". 
Broder will not rip you off, but if you want the best deal you have to search for it, or just ask. If it's more conveient to order from a certain source, (Shipping or brand), Talk to that vendor and tell them you'd like to move "all your business" that you've been giving someone else. Sometime they'll set you up on case pricing for a set amount of time, Or they may ask you about your business to determine how much business they can expect. They are just like you. If you sell 1000 shirts you may aford to make 25%, If you're selling 1 you need to make 3 or 400%.


----------



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

they have case pricing which you need to do $10,000 a year in sales from them to be put on. It's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Troll (Dec 22, 2010)

Sign up with a few companies and you'll probably not use broder too much. They have a good assortment but are rather expensive on items. You have to shop around in this business, as at times they all are given a week of discount items - then someone else has the discounts... I use Alstyle, Bodek & Rhodes and Americana mostly.. It depends on your area of the Country.. Ordering online will get you a good price (from most of them)


----------

